# Duck call



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

Whats a good duck call to get. I hunt in ND so lots of open water, not much timber. I really want to reach out but would like to get good low end sounds, quacks and feeding calls. thanks for any help


----------



## Retrieving Mallards (Feb 3, 2009)

Joe Carey duck calls have to be by far the best I have ever blown. He is from southern IL he also has a website. Just look up Joe Carey Calls. Can't beat the price either. Fully acrylic for only 75.00


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I really like my RNT Acrylic Original.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

You can't go wrong with BGB, and Echo calls.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Zink PH-2 or Foiles Dead Meat Mallard


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

well i have a couple suggestions....first and foremost the foiles dead meat mallard would be the #1 call to go with...real loud when you need it to and drops down when they get close...great great call!!!!
next i would say a single reed foiles timber rattler this call is a little softer than the DMM but it has a little something behind it..this is my call that i use the most of...
i would suggest foiles call because they are what i use and i love..
here is a vid of me with a single reed DMM






here is a double reed timber rattler






if you have anymore questions there arent too many calls out there i havent blown so i know how they all work! hope this helps


----------



## elmer fudd (Mar 4, 2009)

I would go with an RNT MVP, RNT original, or a foiles dead meat. They're not cheap, but boy doi they get the job done. :sniper:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

The RNT MVP is a real screamer if that is what you looking for!


----------

